# D- Dawg



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love her coat!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

such a pretty girl!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

She sure is a looker... 

Is she pure lab?? She reminds me of Carson's girlfriend who is lab/chow....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Delight is beautiful..... that glistening coat looks like she's been varnished ! Our sweet old Apache who was a blk lab/springer mix had a coat like that ...... sweet, sweet ( and shiny ) memories. Enjoy!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mostly... definitely we don't see any chow in her. Either Lab or almost all  Either way, we love her as is


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Mostly... definitely we don't see any chow in her. Either Lab or almost all  Either way, we love her as is


Oh for sure!! Carson loves his mixed heritage girlfriend too!!


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

She is beautiful! Do you use anything on her coat that makes her so shiny?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She eats well, and she swims a lot... I brush her a lot. I think the brushing helps bring out the shine. I got her some shampoo for black dogs, too. I have to try it soon


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and love her shiny coat and happy face.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! Lookin' good!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

It kinda looks like Delight has glitter in her coat...so pretty!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Delight does have a beautiful shiny coat. She looks like a real sweet heart.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love the shine in her coat..she is beautiful......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks!!! She had a great day today playing in the rain at the park.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I was thinking some kinda polish was applied to Delight's coat...Wow it really shines! Very Beautiful!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She is gorgeous looking. What a coat she has.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

She looks like she is glistening. That's awesome! She is beautiful - looks very happy and loved too.

Tiffany


----------

